# Unlockable Bootloader



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Motorola says this phone has a unlockable bootloader and will unlock it if the carriers allow it.So is vzw gonna let the beast lose? Or maybe we need one of those petetions to vzw to free this beast, It worked for moto..well kinda i guess. Moto decided to make developer phones with unlocked bootloaders . But the issue is why would a developer develop things for a phone that nobody can use because everyone else has a locked bootloader... WTF


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

What is your source?

Sent from my LTE powered Droid Bionic


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

+1

I've heard nothing about it being unlockable. All I've heard is that the Bionic is locked down like every other Moto device...


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

The d3 and the bionic both have unlockable bootloaders


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

ITGuy11 said:


> What is your source?
> 
> Sent from my LTE powered Droid Bionic


old news actually 
http://www.intomobile.com/2011/04/27/motorola-unlock-bootloader-future-android-handsets/
will give you the general idea


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

All bootloaders are unlockable (by Motorola), and it's up to them whether they want the devices unlocked, and then up to Verizon whether they want that done too. Hopefully they decide to follow the XOOM's footsteps and allow it.


----------

